# Hpevs marine motors



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

HPEVS has just sent and email confirming the oil cooled stainless marine motors are available. These were specifically designed for marine but Im sure if you have adequate cooling of the oil in an auto application they would work just as well and give you the motor cooling you all have so desired over the years. So the wait for oil cooled motors is over. They are now available. Check out the specs at HPEVS. 

http://hpevs.com/oil-cooled-drive-systems.htm


Pete


----------



## akseminole (Jan 5, 2014)

I saw those the other day when I stopped by their site to look at power charts.

My question, is how much does the Marine version cost?

And when will they add the 7x series to the Marinized versions?


----------



## Hollie Maea (Dec 9, 2009)

No Power graphs or prices yet. Maybe the wait isn't QUITE over yet...


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

With SS shaft and housing plus the oil cooling circuit I'm afraid of what the price will end up being.


----------



## rtz (Jul 3, 2013)

EVTV is currently having a huge sale on Hpevs stuff.


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

scott glen said:


> Sell off is because of the lack of sales and high failure rate due to the Chinese bearings and bad encoders


Where have you been hearing this rumor. From JACK?


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

scott glen said:


> Sell off is because of the lack of sales and high failure rate due to the Chinese bearings and bad encoders



Jack said he wanted to undercut EVwest with a price war to hurt them, since he's petty like that.


----------



## Sunking (Aug 10, 2009)

JRP3 said:


> Jack said he wanted to undercut EVwest with a price war to hurt them, since he's petty like that.


That is just business. No problem undercutting prices to get an edge on competition.


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

Sunking said:


> That is just business. No problem undercutting prices to get an edge on competition.


But I remember Jack saying he would not sell HPEVS components for less than they sell them. So Jack's true colors shine on through. I was not wrong about him. He mentioned it in one of his earlier videos when he started selling them on his sight. He is only changing his tune so he can sell his over stock junk yard crap that is totally un-supported. He must get people to see his supply as the ONLY thing that is viable. I knew after his firs couple videos that he was only out for money. You would not have known that by watching them. 

HPEVS motors are very good and I have driven vehicles with them installed. So if it does have a bad bearing just replace it with a better one. Whats the deal. HPEVS is not the only thing using cheap bearings from China. They might not be as bad as you think.


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

By the way, Jack is not doing this to gain an edge on competition. HPEVS is not in competition with any other motor builder. They have their own main source of sales. DIY are a tiny bit. Jack it doing this to dump his stock as he only wants to sell off his supply of junk yard auctions for unsupported supplies he has purchased. He wants to sell them all. He only wants you to think those unsupported OEMs are the only way. Thats fine but there is no need to be an ass about it. 

His push to get OEMS to lower prices is nothing new. It is also how many here feel that products like the motors should be rather low in cost considering the little components involved compared to an ICE.


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

Sunking said:


> That is just business. No problem undercutting prices to get an edge on competition.


Funny how Jack would always brag about having the highest prices, claiming "added value". A sanding block that no one should be using and a piece of rope with some terminals on it doesn't really cut it in the "added value" department. My guess is Jack is losing sales because fewer and fewer people want to deal with him now that there are alternatives.


----------



## akseminole (Jan 5, 2014)

I don't know whether it is value added or not, but the price for the marinized AC51 isn't as off putting as I had feared.
http://store.evtv. me/proddetail.php?prod=OilcooledAC51Kit

I've looked around at the other HPEVS dealers and so far none of them have any marine HPEVS motors for me to compare price wise. I apologize if I am not supposed to post a link to jacks store, idk or not. So I broke the link.

The supposed idea of 20-30 minute duty cycle at power is cool, but my primary interest would be in that snazzy sealed stainless casing and not worrying about my bronco during a water crossing. (Well, not worrying about the Motor at any rate)


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

I see they got theirs first before EVWEST. Well, those are excellent prices for these motor/controller setups. Oil cooled too. If you have a nice boat these would be perfect. I have an old 64 Fiberglass Correct Craft I'm still considering converting. It will still be awhile but I can at least still enjoy the boat with its all original engine and OEM replacement rudder and shaft strut. Boat runs great. Lots of room for batteries. Well balanced boat. Fun and fast.


----------

